# Liquid Lightning



## jmdlcar (Feb 17, 2013)

I have a question about this item "Liquid Lightning Buffered Sulfuric Acid Drain Cleaner". The question is the word "Buffered" dose that mean it will or won't work in a Sulfuric Cell? I look at it at Wal-Mart and the bottle read 98% Sulfuric Acid.


----------



## Geo (Feb 17, 2013)

Jack, ive used it before with no problems. the buffered part is suppose to keep it from attacking the copper when it dilutes.


----------



## necromancer (Feb 17, 2013)

Geo said:


> Jack, ive used it before with no problems. the buffered part is suppose to keep it from attacking the copper when it dilutes.



can this also be used to drop lead out of pm bearing solution ?


----------



## Geo (Feb 17, 2013)

i see no reason it wouldnt. it only takes a few drops to bring down the lead as a sulfate (well, depending on how much lead you put into the mix).


----------



## necromancer (Feb 17, 2013)

thank you, i love saving money :lol:


----------



## jmdlcar (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Geo. I can get 32 fl oz for under $10. They make 2 kinds red & blue label. The blue label use a 1 pint for a 3" pipe and for the red label 1 quart for a 3" pipe. So I will make sure I get the blue label.

Jack


----------

